# Anyone ever seen one of these?



## STRAIGHT UP (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a bike with diana on the chain guard and the head badge says guaranty quality supreme, any info. Thanks


----------



## azhearseguy (Dec 16, 2011)

Murray Built bike sold through different retailers


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Azhearsguy, wish I had that whisper jet.


----------

